# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  TBF za dojenje! - Hvala decki

## Mukica

Hvala TBF-ovcima!  :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:  i angaziranoj splitskoj rodinoj podruznici i curama iz splitskog Kluba trudnica i roditelja bez cijega angazmana niceg ne bi bilo - cure super ste!!!  :D  :D  :D 

Povodom Tjedna dojenja 2006. TBF-ovci su "složili" jingle koji će pratiti najave Rodinih događanja u tjednu dojenja. *Ovdje* možete "skinuti" jingle, a objavljujemo i tekst jingla.


*Hvala dečkima iz The Beat Fleeta na prepoznavanju vrijednosti majčinog mlijeka i dojenja!*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> (rap) Friško mliko iz dojke majke 
> stavlja bi u kavu, u frape i na kapke, 
> ma čoviče, ja bi ga miša sa svime, 
> ima omega 3 masne kiseline, 
> i pokreće imunitet, razvoj mozga, 
> potiče rast i djeluje protiv mikroba, 
> puno proteina za bebin bolji san, 
> bebe tribaju dojke, jasno ka' dan, 
> to govori znanost, i može sva'ko shvatit lako, 
> ...



_anchie76 editirala post_

----------


## Mamasita

Suupeeer je!  :Heart:   :D

----------

TBF TBF TBF!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Irena001

Bravo TBF  :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

the beet fleet

hvala vam od srca!  :D  :D  :D 

a najvise ipak sasi   :Love:

----------


## anek

TBF je bio i ostao zakooon!!!  8) 
tekst je superrrr  :D

----------


## leonisa

:Dancing Fever:  :D  :D   :Dancing Fever: 

odlicni ste!!! bas ste genije, cudo prirode....  

splitske rode  :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa, ovo je supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer  :D 

Hvala TBF   :Heart:  
Hvala splitske rode   :Heart:

----------


## buby

zakon 8) 
čagali smo svi četvero :D

----------


## ina66

TBF rules!!
tekst je  :Laughing:

----------


## trinity

:Grin:  

hvala

----------


## ms. ivy

splićanke  8)

----------


## toma_06

suuuuper  :D

----------


## Tiwi

:D  :D   (zamislite da smajlićima skakuću cicke !!)    :D 

Odlično!! TBF je zakon, a splitske rode majstorice od zanata!!! 

Zrinka - smijem li reći mojima na radiju da puštaju jingle?   :Grin:   Ili si možda poslala opet dopis (to bi bilo super)!?

 :Love:

----------


## Arwen

ludilo  :D

----------


## Paulita

Super!

----------


## Veronik

:Sing:  mrak!

----------


## happy mummy

veliki tenks TBF-u i trinity jos jednom skidam kapu   :Naklon:

----------


## ana.m

Pjesma je mrak! Bravo   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Adrijana

:D   :Heart:

----------


## makka

:D , super je jingl!




> :D  :D   (zamislite da smajlićima skakuću cicke !!)    :D


upravo sam zamislila  :Laughing:

----------


## Mirta30

SJAJNO   :Sing:

----------


## andrea

mrak !!  :D

----------


## Vodenjak

Ludilo!

----------


## bucka

:D

----------


## kovke

Opako dobro!  :D

----------


## Fidji

:D

----------


## mamma san

Super je jingle!!!  :D

----------


## Fidji

:D

----------


## MIJA 32

Super :D

----------


## Mamita

:Kiss:

----------


## MARCY

Super je tekst :D , ali  zašto ja ne mogu otvoriti link ? 

Network Access Message: The page cannot be displayed 

BUUUUUUUU   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## odra

Fenomenalno!   :Klap:  

splitske rode, tbf, hvala od srca!!!  :Love:

----------


## oka

:Dancing Fever:   Za svaku pohvalu!

----------


## sasa

jucer na koncertu u saxu mladen je imao rodinu majicu- dojite svoje dijete..stoji mu sjajno 8)

----------


## fegusti

ludilo, brale! ludilo!

p.s.
sjajno, sjajno - uvijek izaberete meni drage glazbene suradnike

----------


## krumpiric

i ne samo tamo:
http://www.ypgd.org/npics/2008/zlatne-koogle-tbf.jpg

----------


## Sun

:Klap:

----------


## katajina

:Sing:   :D

----------


## Arkana10

:D

----------


## Moover

u skladu s tim, imam novi potpis!   :Wink:

----------


## Loryblue

svaka čast TBF-u što se uključio :D 

a mene zanima jeste li čuli isto pismu o dojenju, ustvari više je bazirana na popljuvavanju čokolina, umjetnog mlika i majki kojima je teško dojit (ne na one koje ne mogu dojit iz bilo kojeg razloga).
nemam blage veze ko je piva, ali je otpivana na klapski način.
baš bi volila znat ko je piva.
čula sam je dva puta na radiju.

----------


## bucka

> jucer na koncertu u saxu mladen je imao rodinu majicu- dojite svoje dijete..stoji mu sjajno 8)


 :D

----------


## Berlin

:Kiss:   za TBF

----------


## krumpiric

> svaka čast TBF-u što se uključio :D 
> 
> a mene zanima jeste li čuli isto pismu o dojenju, ustvari više je bazirana na popljuvavanju čokolina, umjetnog mlika i majki kojima je teško dojit (ne na one koje ne mogu dojit iz bilo kojeg razloga).
> nemam blage veze ko je piva, ali je otpivana na klapski način.
> baš bi volila znat ko je piva.
> čula sam je dva puta na radiju.


Ča se to radi    
Ivo Cetinić
Mogu vam reći iz ovog mista 
Da čovik više ne vridi ništa
Mogu vam reći iz ovog kraja
Da čovik više ništa ne vaja 
Današnji čovik ne more hodit
Bolu ga noge stane se potit
A ja se sićan staroga Tonte
Piške iz Češke doša' je s fronte
Nosil je rusak cilo to vrime
Pun bakalara i kaštradine 
Ča se to radi svite moj mili
Oli smo falši, oli smo gnjili
Ča se to radi, ča se to zbilo
Ništa ni više ka ča je bilo 
Mogu vam reći sa ovog škoja
Da svako čini ča ga je voja
Svak ništo muti u nikoj brzini
Klanja se kafi, nafti, benzini
A didi naši na vesla pošli
Iz Palagruže veseli došli
Ko da nas more veslima vozit
I ko zna više jidrima plovit 
Današnji čovik ne more vozit
Bolu ga ruke, žuje će dobit 
Mlade naše žene ne mogu dojit
Brez carskog reza ne mogu rodit
Male jin prsi, mliko im vodno
A Pampers su in imale dvodno 
A ja se sićan matere moje
Na prsi uvik imala dvoje 
A ove sada čekaju fino
Na čokolino, na medolino
A baba moja kad bi se digla
Odma bi rekla sve je to lino 
A baba moja kad bi se digla
Odma bi rekla sve je to lino



ko bi ti odgovorio, nego omiška  :Grin:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> svaka čast TBF-u što se uključio :D 
> 
> a mene zanima jeste li čuli isto pismu o dojenju, ustvari više je bazirana na popljuvavanju čokolina, umjetnog mlika i majki kojima je teško dojit (ne na one koje ne mogu dojit iz bilo kojeg razloga).
> nemam blage veze ko je piva, ali je otpivana na klapski način.
> baš bi volila znat ko je piva.
> čula sam je dva puta na radiju.


Mislim da je klapa Kamen. Pisma se zove Ča se to radi 




> Ča se to radi    
> Ivo Cetinić
> Mogu vam reći iz ovog mista 
> Da čovik više ne vridi ništa
> Mogu vam reći iz ovog kraja
> Da čovik više ništa ne vaja 
> Današnji čovik ne more hodit
> Bolu ga noge stane se potit
> A ja se sićan staroga Tonte
> ...



http://www.naklapskinacin.com/index....=119&Itemid=68

----------


## Suncem.m.

Preduhitrila me   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

e baš vam hvala  :Heart:  
meni pismuljak skroz simpa.

----------


## macka

ajme   :Heart:   hvala TBF-u   :Naklon:  
a i ova druga pismica može proć

----------


## Maja

> p.s.
> sjajno, sjajno - uvijek izaberete meni drage glazbene suradnike


volimo i mi sve što vole mladi   :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

Nice, 
osim što mi ne sjeda onaj "...kemija je smeće..." dio.

----------


## cvijeta73

> e baš vam hvala  
> meni pismuljak skroz simpa.


ha, ne znam, ja isto ne bih nazad.  na vesla. lakše je ipak s pentom.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Genijalni su TBF-ovci, odličan su tekst napravili  :D ! Super je, nimalo patetičan (osim što mene nervira ona "dajte dite materi" - jer jedan frend kad je vani i mali zacendra odmah ubaci tu foru i šprint dite mami, ali dobro, to je sad jedno moje "osobno" mjesto - kad mi je muž išao prodat tu foru slijedio je pogled koji ubija   :Laughing:  !

A propos onoga klapskoga, čula ga ja isto u jednoj konobi na Visu, polu mi je simpa, polu nervirajući (mene često isto malo iziritira mandolinica i te dalmatinsko-nostalgične na temu "e, to su bila vrimena, danas je sve falše i sl"). Zato jer se osobno nikad ne bi vratila i meni je dobro sad u ovima vrimenima  8) . U stvari, moje doba su disko osamdesete   :Laughing: .

----------


## Arwen

TBF je ludilo  :D 
a nisu ni ovi loši http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zQY-j7AVEyo

----------


## upornamama

TBF,   :Klap:

----------


## maria71

Ja sam sudjelovala u jednoj forumskoj bitici oko ove dalmatinske pjesme, pa ću je lagano zaobići   :Grin:  

tbf   :Heart:

----------


## gitulja

tbf   :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

TBF:

Guzice i sise




> Di god pogledan guzice i sise
> Svugdi, pari mi se ludin, ljudi
> Grudi ka puding, sise
> Pari mi se smiju mi se, cice
> Bradavice kroz majice se naziru
> Nadiru ogromne, veće i veće
> Žlijezde mliječne, na njima usta se otvore
> “Dobro veče!” mi govore
> “Alo,alo, di si?!”, čovječe! “Di si!?”
> ...


Meni je ova njihova pjesma odvratna i uvredljiva.

----------


## Ms. Mar

Moram se zapitat zašto je Udruga pustila rečenicu 'kemija je smeće'. Velik je postotak majki koje (iz ovog ili onog razloga) hrane svoju djecu tim 'smećem'. Koliko znam, cilj je povećati postotak dojene djece, a ne natjerati te majke da se osjećaju loše? 
Moje mišljenje je da velik dio truda i rada zbog ovakvog malog propusta padne u vodu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Moram se zapitat zašto je Udruga pustila rečenicu 'kemija je smeće'. Velik je postotak majki koje (iz ovog ili onog razloga) hrane svoju djecu tim 'smećem'. Koliko znam, cilj je povećati postotak dojene djece, a ne natjerati te majke da se osjećaju loše? 
> Moje mišljenje je da velik dio truda i rada zbog ovakvog malog propusta padne u vodu.


Joj, koliko je vec bilo rasprava oko toga, skoro kao i oko carskog. I ništa...uvrede i dalje.

----------


## trinity

> Moram se zapitat zašto je Udruga pustila rečenicu 'kemija je smeće'. Velik je postotak majki koje (iz ovog ili onog razloga) hrane svoju djecu tim 'smećem'. Koliko znam, cilj je povećati postotak dojene djece, a ne natjerati te majke da se osjećaju loše? 
> Moje mišljenje je da velik dio truda i rada zbog ovakvog malog propusta padne u vodu.


oni su umjetnici, izrekli su svoj stav, iskoristili umjetničku slobodu, nije im nitko utirao rijeci u usta ili u glavu dok je pisana pjesma, niti im je diktirano _šta se smije, a šta ne smije_ naći u pjesmi. napisana je povodom obilježavanja tjedna dojenja prije dvije godine kad je tema bila 25 godina međunarodnog pravilnika o reklamiranju nadomjestaka za m.m.

ova me pjesma, kao ni prethodno spomenuta "guzice i sise" nimalo ne vrijeđa ni na koji nacin. 
Ja TBF vidim kao bend koji obično bez dlake na jeziku progovara u svojim pjesmama o stvarima koje i sami vidimo oko sebe, ali se ne usuđujemo izreći ih na glas.

----------


## krumpiric

joj, pa guzice i sise su ironija  :Rolling Eyes:  
kao, daj pa pokažite nam u medijima nešto drugo i fokusirajte se na nešto drugo.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fritulica1

Meni su super i "Guzice i sise" i ova nova za Rode. Baš je u njihovom stilu, a sve su rekli.  :Heart:

----------


## Lucas

inače nisam neki ljubitelj TBFa ali svaka im čast na ovoj pjesmi i splitskim rodama   :Klap:

----------


## Penny Lane

:D  :D

----------


## zutaminuta

TBF je najbolji domaći bend. Njihovi tekstovi me uvijek nasmiju. Stvarno volim te dečke.

----------

